# what's the best way to print on to vinyl? Special paper?



## AlexJay2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I am on the quest to finally get my t-shirt ideas and slogans put to life. I have done lots of research and am pretty much on the rocky road to either success or just keeping it as a hobby!

I have one question though!

I was looking at making some stickers to go with my t-shirts, just to give away with every tee (good promotion)....

I want to print direct on to vinyl, then contour cut with my machine. My only experience is with cutting vinyl and NOT printing it. So what's the best way to print on to vinyl? 

I am talking about self adhesive white sign vinyl, printed in colour and preferably from a home style printer. Epson make some good printers, and was wondering if a domestic home Epson printer would be able to print direct to vinyl (ie A3)?

I would then just contour cut my stickers using my cutter!

Any ideas on this.

Thank you so much for your help.

Alex


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Simple Noob Question*



AlexJay2010 said:


> I was looking at making some stickers to go with my t-shirts, just to give away with every tee (good promotion)....
> 
> I want to print direct on to vinyl, then contour cut with my machine. My only experience is with cutting vinyl and NOT printing it. So what's the best way to print on to vinyl?
> 
> ...


Easiest/best way is with a printer /cutter like the Roland Versacamm series of printers but I'm sure that's way out of your budget, there is specially coated vinyl that is intended to be printed with an ink jet printer, quality is not suppose to be that good and probably would need to be laminated to get any durability.

Here's a few threads that may help you....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t13196.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t35341.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t40274.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t39875.html 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexJay2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Simple Noob Question*

Hi, thanks for an answer!

The thing is, I can afford to buy the Roland ColourCamm such as the PC60 but I the problem is that the ribbons are a little hard to fetch and the printing speed is incredibly slow.

But if it does the job, then I guess its certainly option!

What do you think?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Simple Noob Question*



AlexJay2010 said:


> Hi, thanks for an answer!
> 
> The thing is, I can afford to buy the Roland ColourCamm such as the PC60 but I the problem is that the ribbons are a little hard to fetch and the printing speed is incredibly slow.
> 
> ...


I think you already know the downsides to it....

But as you stated it is an option....and if you could find a reliable source for the ribbons it might be a better option the inkjet printed vinyl....you would just need to figure your costs vs what you can sell the product for to see if it's a viable option.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexJay2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Simple Noob Question*

I think I will have a good think about this one. I could possibly print on adhesive paper then laminate and cut!

Its a idea!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Simple Noob Question*



AlexJay2010 said:


> Hi, thanks for an answer!
> 
> The thing is, I can afford to buy the Roland ColourCamm such as the PC60 but I the problem is that the ribbons are a little hard to fetch and the printing speed is incredibly slow.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind the Roland Color CAMM PC-60 is older technology. Along with finding the ribbons, Roland still has them in their online store) this unit will not work in anything higher than Windows XP, Roland is not making a driver for the newer version of Windows. If you are looking at a used on make sure it prints and the head is in working order. A replacement head if still available is $$$$. You will have the same issues if you find a used PC-600. Both are very good printer cutters just old technology and you need to make sure they have been taken care of. 
You might want to consider having the stickers printed by someone who owns one of the newer color print and cut systems (they start around $12,000.00) just an idea. 
CW


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

See my thread over on the vinyl forums. I've researched this extensively and have the gist of it now; I just need to get my printer from cobraink.com (ordering tuesday, epson workforce 1100, 50ml tanks, pigment ink, extra set of 4 bottles of 4.4 oz ink). I already have some printable vinyl and things on the way; see details in the thread.

What you'll be doing (giving away a sticker or two with each order) is the same I will. It works.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

check out the uscutter forum.
there is a very big discussion on printing on vinyl and contour cutting.
There a several vinyls you can print on with your inkjet printer and then cut. 
Many of them have tested different vinlys and printer/ink combos alos.
I think the original user was dbout or something like that to find it.

I think in another post on this one I linked it.

I did several and laminated and stuck on my mailbox and bumper to see how they'd last and so far so good. And printed out nice too.
Good Luck
Mark


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I have got the B1100 printer which is the UK equivalent of the WF1100 which I am currently using for transfers onto T-shirts. I would like to know what vinyl or papers I would need to be able to print stickers to give away as freebies. I have had a look through the thread but cannot seem to find anything in the UK. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. TIA 

Twisted Logik


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's the ones I'v etried up to this point:

-Papilio waterproof inkjet vinyl - Thick and has a yellowish hue, but nice.
-Papilio soft white waterproof vinyl - Same as above, but a bit thinner.
-Mactac JT1958P - Very nice, but hard to source. Bright white and thinnest of the ones I tried.
-Sihl 3988 - My favorite; a tad thicker than the mactac, bright white and easily available.

I'll be sticking with sihl 3988 for now since I can easily find it. I'd love to give mactac some more testing though, I really liked it when I tried it out. I'm checking a few more places out to find some.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nitewalker, I read your post on the vinylforum, and seen some of your photo work, pretty awesome! I as curious about the Papilio papers. I have the WF7010, replacement of the WF 1100, with a bulk CISS from Cobra Ink, I have a 16x20 Vesta heat press with the drawer, (it works for my needs) and i'm in the market for a Vinyl Cutter with Optic Eye. I like the idea that the Papilio papers comes already cut in the sizes I prefer, 8x10 and 11x17, do Sihl Make the vinyl papers already cut? What software are you using? <--Coreldraw X5 here. I would love to create window decals for cars and bumper stickers, are these vinyl papers what I should be looking for? Thanks!


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Please remember, aqueous ink for outdoor applications requires a laminate/top coating


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

huumik said:


> For further more (skip ad):
> AdF.ly - shrink your URLs and get paid!


SPAM KIlLL THIS AHOLE


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Sihl does not make precut sheets but your supplier may be able to slit the rolls to the right width for you, then you can cut off pieces as needed. I'm still trying to come up with a suitable way to cut a roll easily without having to buy a brand new (clean) miter saw (since most of the ones my friends have are "well used". I also doubt that using a chop saw is anything remotely resembling a "good idea", while I've seen it mentioned before on several forums I've also seen a lot of comments like "torn edges" "edges melted together", etc.

I've heard good things about Papilio but remember that using a retail product like that is the same as buying t-shirts from Old Navy to print and resell. Not very economical. I do wonder what Papilio really _is_.


----------

